# Stackpole Quay at Sunrise



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

First shot from British Summer Time for me

LEE 0.9 hard & 0.6 soft ND Grads


Stackpole Quay at Sunrise by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

cheers

drew


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking shot, as always:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Very nice. Bet you're knackered now... early start and losing an hours kip.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks chaps, lol yeh used to it - it actually helped, meant sunrise was an hour later :thumb:

drew


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

brilliant shot, expect lots more during the summer time (if we get one)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely mate!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Some lovely light and fg detail here Drew


----------

